# supression duckduckgo



## tantrika (20 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
je souhaite supprimer duckduckgo de mon mac mais je ne connais pas la procédure.
Pouvez-vous me la donner ?
merci bien

(mac osx 10.9)


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2014)

Une extension Safari ?

Ben tu vas dans les préférences de Safari et tu retires l'extension.

Procédure sans doute relativement identique avec d'autres navigateurs.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Sous Safari ? 

Tu as installé l'extension ?

Dans Safari - Préférences - Extensions - DuckDuckGo - Désinstaller.


----------



## tantrika (21 Mai 2014)

merci les gars !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

Peux-tu mettre le titre de ton sujet en "Résolu" ? Dans les outils de discussion en haut à droite de ton premier message.

Ce serait gentil de ta part .

Bonne fin de soirée.


----------

